# splinting!!



## emt boy (Nov 25, 2010)

splinting!!

i keep failing splinting!! Im not sure why. I have followed the exact test sheet perfectly and im not messing anything up. well there must be something but its not on the sheet if it is. 

can someone help me maybe listing bullet points on what i should be doing so i can see what i keep messing up. I have read alot and watched tons of good videos on it and i failed it twice and i cant afford to fail it again. 

PLEASE HELP!!! Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2010)

Who says you are failing?

And have you asked them why they failed you?


----------



## emt boy (Nov 25, 2010)

sorry but i almost had to laugh. I live here in the wonderful state of Connecticut. They dont tell you anything. You find out only pass or fall 10-14 days later when the state emails my teacher. At that point its up to me to get the information from the teacher which takes forever.He will only say pass or fail.

i have no clue why i failed the stations and its really upseting to me because how am i supposed to learn what i did wrong? its a real dumb system andI wish it were different. Im not trying to sneak by, id just like to know what the hell im doing wrong!



Chimpie said:


> Who says you are failing?
> 
> And have you asked them why they failed you?


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2010)

Since we can't see what you're doing wrong, seek out resources near you.  Some ambulance agency or fire department must have someone who's in charge of training.  Have them watch to see what you're doing wrong, then improve on that.  

Who knows, you might find your future employer by showing that you're wanting to learn and improve.


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey im from CT too. Where are you taking the practicals. Also, what type of splinting do they have you doing? Tib/Fib? long bone? shoulder?


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 25, 2010)

The thing that I think fails most people is checking PMS. Make sure you check it before and after splinting.


----------



## emt boy (Nov 25, 2010)

i PMS at least 5 times! I take it at echohose in shelton CT.

my buddy is a paramedic so i told him hes gotta help me but its hard to get together because of work and the holiday. my test is on sat morning


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 25, 2010)

I took it at echohose also. Did you splint the right body part? It may sound dumb but a few people in my class splinted the wrong leg and failed. Also, make sure you do it tight enough without moving the extremity too much.


----------



## Themyst (Nov 25, 2010)

Surely your teacher gave you some skill sheets to practice with?

Immobilization Skills: Long Bone Injury

1. Takes or verbalizes BSI precautions
2. Directs application of manual stabilization of the injury
3. Assesses motor, sensory, and circulatory function in the injured extremity 
4. Measures the splint
5. Applies the splint
6. Immobilizes the joint above the injury site
7. Immobilizes the joint below the injury site
8. Secures the entire injured extremity
9. Immobilizes the hand/foot in the position of function
10. Reassesses motor, sensory, and circulatory function in the injured extremity

Critical Criteria: (pay careful attention to)

1. Grossly moves the injured extremity
2. Did not immobilize the joint above and the joint below the injury site
3. Did not reassess motor, sensory and circulatory function in the injured extremity before_ and_ after splinting


----------



## emt boy (Nov 26, 2010)

YES i have that sheet and i followed that exactly.

does it even say on there if i should check for open and closed wound? i didnt see it but im pretty sure i did that- and maybe it was the way i treated an open wound?

how can i fail for things not on the sheet? i followed that sheet to the T

also i keep passing everything else except for trauma which is the hardest for me. trauma i understand failing but splinting?? i just dont get it


----------



## myself123 (Nov 26, 2010)

emt boy said:


> YES i have that sheet and i followed that exactly.
> 
> does it even say on there if i should check for open and closed wound? i didnt see it but im pretty sure i did that- and maybe it was the way i treated an open wound?
> 
> ...



For trauma, did you verbalize treating for shock after abc's?
Did you verbalize "Injury management" under airway?

As for splinting, did you do it in under 5 minutes? Was your splint pretty secure? If it was long bone, did you put a cravat over the injury site? 
You said you PMS'ed..so I'm not too sure what else could've gone wrong..


----------



## Cohn (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow really? Failed 2 stations?

Anyways splinting is really not that hard. Read the chapter on splinting again.


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Nov 29, 2010)

Themyst said:


> Surely your teacher gave you some skill sheets to practice with?
> 
> Immobilization Skills: Long Bone Injury
> 
> ...



I am from CT as well the upper Naugatuck valley area. I am a step below the EMT-B with a EMR, but seems splinting is the same except EMT basics can do more than we can. Bit of a story and with some explanation. Splinting was the first station I had to do first. I memorized like crazy the sheet, which seems to be the same. I go in with the assumption it was bleeding because the proctor said he had a open wound; they combined bleeding and splinting together. The proctor doing the station had to tell me to splint when I said what else to do, they are a bit lenient with EMR's. What I picked up from the station was assess your patient. Say your name, your certification, and can I help you was key. Check your own safety with BSI and scene safety. Perform initial assessment. Then do what you have to do. The sheet is just the supports and you have to build off of it. Hope that might help a bit. Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Edb211 (Dec 9, 2010)

i go to echo hose too they get alot of people for not measuring the splint on the uninjured side first and don't forget to secure the foot or hand (in the shoulder scenario) in a position of function


----------

